# Advice on new single stage purchase, new member



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Being a new member, this is probably the most common for one to come here trying to get advice on purchase, and I am no different...
Thanks in advance.

Just 2 weeks ago, I was pretty much decided on Ariens Compact 24 (very nice unit btw), then after discussion with store clerks and store owner (he uses a basic Toro 621R on his driveway, even so he has all the toys in the store Ariens, Platinum Deluxe, Toros, and more.) I came to conclusion, knowing the fact that the amount of snow we get in Toronto on average is lower than in other parts of Ontario and my rather small property (I can only park about 4 cars), a 2 stage is an overkill. I have decided to go with Toro single stage blower (or thrower). Long story short, I am now torn between new Toro Commercial 721R-C ($629), and 621QZR ($709) from the local Toro dealer.
I have looked at both units, and like the stronger motor 212cc on 721RC and the fact that it has bigger belt and thicker auger, design without extra features simple unit "get job done fast". That torque from new 212cc motor will likely help with removing EOD crud left by city plow. It has a commercial warranty as well as residential 2yrs. I have an impression this unit would last years.

However, I must say, I have read all the reviews and watched all the videos on Ytube in the past two weeks, and noticed that Quick Chute handle on Toro Premiums 621s QZR/QZE is rather a handy feature. On videos one must constantly stop lean over and adjust the direction in which snow is pushed out. It is likely Toro has decided to make the chute handle bit shorter and sit low so more people opt for the convenient expensive premium QZE or QZR model.
I live in sub division and will likely push the snow forward otherwise it will end up on the neighbors side. I like to keep things simple, and spend my money wisely. Close to 600 (+13% HST tax) is what I would like to spend on single stage, and 621QZR will set me off by 800 after taxes. Just to think about that, this much money could almost easy buy me a two stage basic 724 Toro or Compact Ariens (before tax), makes me want to just get the 721R-C and forget the quick chute rotation handle.

From your experience, how important is to have a handle to be able to adjust the direction on the fly? I have seen Honda HS520 has a longer steel handle, and it makes the switch fairly easy. I didn't consider Honda's and have not seen one in person yet, except the videos on Youtube. I believe they show HS520s on special for 699 on Honda website, but not sure if they have stock locally. Toro has dealers everywhere here, I got one power outdoor equipment authorized dealer/repair shop 10 min. from my house who sells and service all Toro models. 

Ideally would be nice to try both and decide, but its only November, there is no snow. Once it comes all deals will be gone, and snow blowers will sell out also.

Thanks for reading this, and your input.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum
Without looking at these blowers I'm just wondering if you can rig an extension on it like I did on one of my blowers? Here's a pic. Another thing, would you consider going with any type of used unit? I've only had one new snowblower and all the rest have been used. *all* of them are, and have been, good machines. Just a thought. Back to the pic. With that section of CPVC 3/4" electric pipe I can change direction *and* tilt chute up and down. Maybe you could do something like this?


----------



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for reply, I have considered lightly used Toro 621 or 421 but they are pricey if in very good condition 2-3-4 yrs old. I didn't look at older units. 
I am thinking contractors use basic single stage model (no quick chute, electric start, etc.), and they do 50 driveways a day, I only have one driveway to do . But some owners say remote chute control is a must, so I am not sure yet. Will decide in a next couple of days.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

like my friend joe i have several older toro single stage snowblowers and have had no problems with them. i wouldn't say the quick chute is a must though. go back to the toro dealer and play with the quick chute right there in the store then try one without the quick chute feature


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> like my friend joe i have several older toro single stage snowblowers and have had no problems with them. i wouldn't say the quick chute is a must though. go back to the toro dealer and play with the quick chute right there in the store then try one without the quick chute feature


EXACTLY what William says. We both have, or did have several Toro SS blowers and unless you are in some kind of race or have an extremely small amount of time you don't have to have that feature for your chute.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i was looking at the 621 a few years ago and the only thing i wanted was electric start


----------



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

I have been to Honda dealer today, and checked out HS520 and new HS720 with 190cc commercial motor, sweet but pricey(999). Honda HS520 with 160cc and HS720 are built in the USA. All new Toros have engines from China Loncin Industries, Rtek and B&S are thing of the past with Toro.
There is also one Honda HS621 2008 on Kijiji (Canadian version of Craigslist), looks sweet but isnt $600 bit too much to ask for 2008 HS621, although they sell new for twice that.

Honda HS621 Snowblower - Oakville / Halton Region Snowblowers For Sale - Kijiji Oakville / Halton Region Canada.


----------

